# hand in hand



## stanya (Nov 2, 2012)

commission for a rturning client,,her hand in hers grandma hand not long before she has passed away,,drawing for lifetime memorial


----------



## Sadie cullen (Jun 1, 2013)

This is a lovely, emotional piece of work 

technically brilliant well done


----------



## corydulos (Apr 28, 2013)

The (self-proclaimed) artist in me profusely respects the craft of this work in a standalone technical sense; emotionally I also find it very moving. (My own interpretation, but) I find the centerpiece of this work the well-rendered ring, itself symbolizing cyclic existence and faithfulness.


----------



## joeygn72 (Mar 10, 2013)

Out right amazing!


----------



## chrisl (May 29, 2013)

This is so emotional and moving. You have also sketched a powerful message to all of us . You have also done a very fine job of it too.


----------



## Sarah (Mar 4, 2013)

Ahh this is amazing work. Very well detailed! Love it! So moving.


----------



## stanya (Nov 2, 2012)

thank you all for ur kind comments


----------



## DLeeG (Oct 20, 2010)

This is excellent. The texture of skin is not fully appreciated without the contrast to the ring. Well done. Two thumbs up.


----------



## Jeff (May 31, 2011)

great work, stanya- really gorgeous.


----------



## stanya (Nov 2, 2012)

thank you dleeg and jeff


----------

